# Cable recommendation



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I am looking for a better quality SW cable..

My monoprice cable outer barrel seems to spin/loosen, then gave a hum, I fixed it but I don't think the connection is too good within the cable. but it was worth the $3.50.

Now I just want a cable that is well built, shielded and doesn't need a foot clearance behind the subwoofer because of the stiffness.

I am looking for 2M / 6 ft long, any recommendations?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

ANY RG-6 based cable is going to have greater stiffness due to the nature of its construction. You are not going to find a 'flexible' RG-6**.

But 90 degree connection adapters are readily available. I would simply replace the cable from MonoPrice and obtain the appropriate close quarters adapter from a site like Markertek.

Edit: You _May _find more flexible RG-6, but that will be due to compromises as a result of a reduction in the percentage coverage of braid and shield of the cable - AVOID IT.


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Another option is to use a smaller diameter cable as they generally have a smaller minimum bend radius. 

For that short length, RG59 would perform fine. Really, the subwoofer cable is one of the least demanding coax cable applications. If your environment is not noisy with EMI, almost any coax cable would likely work (i.e. only shielding is important). 

For example, I have an old (now unused) "digital audio" cable that is crazy flexible and would likely work just fine in this application. Any cable impedance differences should have no impact at audio frequencies.

Try it - if you do not hear noise from EMI ingression, you should be good to go.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Showcase-Premium-Subwoofer-Adaptor/dp/B000HDMUSU

http://www.amazon.com/Python-Subwoofer-Single-Premium-Audio/dp/B000S94EIC

Will work as well as anything.


----------

